# fan cycling



## Goienetxea

Hola!
Estoy haciendo una traducción de condensadores evaporativos y enfriadores por Circuito cerrado y me sale: 
_Other methods of capacity control include two speed motors, VFDs, fan cycling and fan dampers_.
¿cómo traducirían _fan cycling_? ¿Ciclos del ventilador?

Otros métodos de control de la capacidad incluyen dos motores de velocidad, VFDs, ciclos del ventilador y reguladores del ventilador. 

Gracias de antemano  

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, "ciclos del ventilador" would mean "fan cycling." Or "ciclaje del ventilador" or "hacer ciclar el ventilador" or whatever sounds right to you.
Note that "two*-*speed motors" are "motores de dos velocidades."
Do you not need to translate "VFDs" (variable frequency drives)?


----------



## Hakuna Matata

_Fan cycling_ puede referirse a que enciende y apaga un mismo ventilador, o bien que alterna el encendido (y apagado) de distintos ventiladores. No es fácil encontrar una única palabra que resuma la idea de _cycling_, quizás *ciclado *pueda ir, a falta de mejor opción.

_Two speed motors_ se refiere a _motores de 2 velocidades.

PS: sorry, no había visto tu respuesta,* k-in-sc*
_


----------



## k-in-sc

"Ciclado del ventilador" sounds good, Hakuna!
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="ciclado+del+ventilador"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
All the other options seem to refer to only one fan, or to treating all the fans the same, if that helps.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Aquí hay un ejemplo precisamente relativo al tema, donde "ciclan" 2 de 3 ventiladores, o 4 de 6.

http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/09dc-1si.pdf


----------



## k-in-sc

Hakuna Matata said:


> Aquí hay un ejemplo precisamente relativo al tema, donde "ciclan" 2 de 3 ventiladores, o 4 de 6.
> 
> http://www.docs.hvacpartners.com/idc/groups/public/documents/techlit/09dc-1si.pdf



Hmmm, true! So what could Goienetxea say that would cover cycling an unknown number of fans?


----------



## Goienetxea

Muchísimas Gracias k-in-sc y Hakuna Matata, de verdad me están siendo muy útiles sus aportaciones. Creo que lo más adecuado será ciclado de ventiladores, como propone Hakuna Matata, muchísimas gracias por la corrección del motor de dos velocidades, creo que traduje sin pensar muy bien lo que escribía...  ah, y creo que para VFD tendría que  poner la traducción entre paréntesis mi intento (Impulsores de frecuencia variable)

Saludos,


----------



## Hakuna Matata

En mi opinión, tanto decir "cycling" en inglés como "ciclado" en español tiene el mismo nivel de imprecisión en lo referente a qué, cómo o cuándo se implementa el ciclado.
Por lo tanto, yo lo dejaría así, sin más aclaración.


PS: uppsss llegué tarde de nuevo..... jaja


----------



## codina

> Muchísimas Gracias k-in-sc y Hakuna Matata, de verdad me están siendo muy útiles sus aportaciones. Creo que lo más adecuado será ciclado de ventiladores, como propone Hakuna Matata, muchísimas gracias por la corrección del motor de dos velocidades, creo que traduje sin pensar muy bien lo que escribía...  ah, y creo que para VFD tendría que poner la traducción entre paréntesis mi intento (Impulsores de frecuencia variable)
> 
> Saludos,



No he escuchado el término _impulsores_, lo más español que se me ocurre es *variadores de frecuencia*, aunque a decir verdad se utiliza mucho la palabra inglesa _drive_.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Como para redondear la historia, agrego que _ciclado_ no figura en el DRAE, y el significado de _ciclar_ es: 

*ciclar**.* (Cf. _acicalar_).
*1.     * tr. Bruñir y abrillantar las piedras preciosas.


Tal como suponía, _ciclado / ciclar_ es una de esas palabras que son entendibles para los que están en un determinado medio pero que no están reconocidas fuera de él. 
Notable también que _reciclado / reciclar _sí están reconocidos.


So...


----------



## k-in-sc

I think it's pretty well accepted that many technical terms are not going to be found in the DRAE. Here's a recent discussion (although of a medical term):
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1840986


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Sí, sí, sé que es así, pero me llama la atención que aparezca _re-ciclar_, como idea de "c_iclar de nuevo_", pero la acepción que toma de _ciclar_ no tiene nada que ver con ésto.
Y convengamos que éstas son palabras mucho más cercanas al habla cotidiana que, digamos, _*colelito*_.  

XX


----------



## Goienetxea

Bueno, mi comentario sobre el  DRAE, hace años, cuando era estudiante se nos enseñó que la RAE, y su diccionario aunque muy reconocida por lo general era obsoleta, con unos 10 años de retraso en cuestión de palabras de uso común o cotidiano, por lo tanto, yo casi nunca me baso en este diccionario, aun cuando es muy respetable, no es confiable para ciertos aspectos.

Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Goienetxea said:


> Bueno, mi comentario sobre el  DRAE, hace años, cuando era estudiante se nos enseñó que la RAE, y su diccionario aunque muy reconocida por lo general era obsoleta, con unos 10 años de retraso en cuestión de palabras de uso común o cotidiano, por lo tanto, yo casi nunca me baso en este diccionario, aun cuando es muy respetable, no es confiable para ciertos aspectos.



10 years behind sounds about right. I get so frustrated when people say, "Well, if it's not in the DRAE I don't want to use it." How do they think words _get_ into the DRAE? People use them first!

So, are you going to use "variadores de frecuencia" or what?


----------



## Goienetxea

Hi again!!, 
Yes, I'm using variadores de frecuencia, I think it is the best translation to use. Thank you very much for all your help. 

Best Regards!!!


----------

